# PWB G4 écran illisible



## laxal (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, mon pwb G4 1,25ghz a un problème d'écran. Après une recherche par ici, je poste pour avoir votre avis sur mon diagnostic.
En miniature, une copie d'écran du pwb en pleine salade de pixels, pour que vous jugiez de l'aspect fort dérangeant de l'affichage !

Cela a débuté sous mes yeux, alors que j'écrivais un email, après le démarrage donc. Au départ, la salade de pixels suivait le curseur. 
Si je mets le pwb en veille quelques minutes, au réveil l'affichage est bon quelques minutes puis ça repart en salade. 
Au démarrage, l'affichage est à chaque fois tout bon, puis dès que le pwb est prêt, bien réveillé, zou, ça repart en salade !
Pour "tester" la carte graphique, j'ai tenté de brancher un écran externe sur le pwb. La première fois, la salade n'est pas apparue sur l'écran externe, de légères traces sont apparues sur l'écran du pwb et c'est resté comme ça jusqu'à l'extinction.
Mais depuis, systématiquement, l'écran externe présente la même salade de pixels, immédiatement après le "réveil complet" du pwb.
Et je me dis : aïe aïe aïe ! La carte graphique est en train de mourrir...
Y aurait-il une autre raison à l'apparition de ce problème ?
Merci pour vos avis éclairés...


----------



## zatar (4 Juillet 2011)

C'est pas le même problème que le G3 avec le chip ? 
Ça ressemble un peu à la même chose, tiens regarde ce lien http://www.macbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/reparation_video_g3_article796.html


----------



## laxal (4 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ton avis, zatar.
En fait, ce serait bien la carte graphique qui lache, n'est-ce-pas ?

Si cette intervention peut sauver le pwb, ça vaut le coup d'essayer, sûrement...
parce que changer la carte-mère, par contre, c'est même pas en rêve, pour moi... bien trop cher !

En tout cas, c'est de pire en pire, puisque le phénomène de salade apparaît maintenant avant le réveil complet du pwb, lors de l'affichage de la page login...

De plus, je viens de me rendre compte que, pwb allumé, lorsque j'appuie sur la partie autour du trackpad, la salade de pixels change d'aspect pour s'améliorer (un p'tit peu), ce qui montrerait bien un souci avec la carte graphique, non ?


----------



## zatar (4 Juillet 2011)

Difficile à dire si le gpu rend l'âme ou s'il se décolle de la carte mère...
La meilleur solution serait de démonter pour voir ca, mais comme il est dit sur le lien que je t'ai donné, le démontage s'avère très dangereux, donc fais ce que bon te semble en même temps tu n'as pas grand chose à perdre.


----------



## laxal (4 Juillet 2011)

Zatar, tu confirmes donc, vu les symptomes que c'est un problème hardware et rien d'autre ?

C'est sûr que dans ce cas-là, y'a pas grand chose à perdre !

En tout cas, je viens de suivre les manips données par Apple ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1573?viewlocale=fr_FR
et bien, évidement, ça ne change rien ! cqfd !


----------



## zatar (4 Juillet 2011)

Eh bien, je ne veux pas te pousser à faire n'importe quoi, mais étant donné que ça touche l'image, soit c'est l'écran soit c'est le gpu.

Pour être sur à 100%, il n'y a qu'un seul chose à faire, tu branche un écran à ton pwb, et si l'image est toujours mauvaise, alors là tu es sur que cela vient du gpu.


----------



## laxal (4 Juillet 2011)

ah oui, brancher un écran externe, c'est fait aussi : la salade de pixels se retrouve sur l'écran externe... 
ceci pwb ouvert, je n'ai pas testé pwb refermé avec un clavier et une souris externe...


----------



## zatar (4 Juillet 2011)

Bon bah j'ai comme l'impression qu'il ne te reste qu'à suivre le tuto pour faire un presse sur le chip. J'espère pour toi que ça va régler ton problème.

Si le problème n'est toujours pas réglé après avoir installé le presse, tu peux chercher une nouvelle carte mère.


----------



## laxal (4 Juillet 2011)

une nouvelle carte-mère, ça coute bien trop cher, je trouve !!!

En tout cas merci pour tes avis, zatar.


----------



## laxal (4 Juillet 2011)

C'est assez dingue, je suis scié ! Car le pwb est de nouveau tout fringant !

J'ai fait une deuxième fois toutes les manips conseillées par Apple et, après avoir viré les fichiers preférences windowserver et zapé la pram encore une fois, l'affichage est de nouveau tout gaillard, comme avant ! 
Et ça fait deux heures qu'il tourne impec', pourvu qu'ça dure !
J'ai tout de même un petit doute et je m'attends à ce que ça recommence, pessimiste que je suis...

Bon, j'ai peut-être posé ma question un peu tôt, pardon, mais en même temps, j'étais pas tombé sur ce genre de solution à base de manips Apple... qui semble fonctionner. Merci Zatar pour ton aiguillage !

Je reviens demain pour dire si ça marche toujours !


----------



## laxal (5 Juillet 2011)

Et bien, non, ça n'a pas duré ! La salade de pixels est revenue.

Il reste à tenter l'opération cale sur la carte graphique...
Quelqu'un par ici a-t-il déjà fait ça pour un pwb G4 ?


----------



## Karamazow (6 Juillet 2011)

Salut Laxal,

J'ai rencontré ce problème sur mon PowerBook G4, voici le lien vers ma file de discussion de l'époque: Lien vers ma file

La cause la panne: vieillissement des billes BGA de contact d'une puce de mémoire VRAM (RAM du GPU) avec la logicboard.

Problème impossible à réparer sans un centre de soudage adapté à cette technique de pose avec billes BGA (recherches sur google pour comprendre plus en détails si tu es intéressé).

Le remède: remplacer la logicboard du PowerBook. 


Bon courage, et pense à faire une sauvegarde de tes données ! 

Kara


----------



## laxal (6 Juillet 2011)

Salut Kara, merci pour le lien vers ton fil (ta file?... sais pas) de discussion. C'est très très intéressant.
Pour la sauvegarde, c'est fait depuis le 1er jour de salade ! (prudence est mère de fichiers sauvés)
Il m'avait bien semblé que chez moi aussi, il y avait un rapport entre température et affichage en salade, tu le confirmes. Et y'a pas grand chose à faire, apparement... vu tout ce que tu as tenté en vain...

Mais, dis donc, as-tu changé la carte-mère, finalement ? 220 roros c'est un bon prix, elle était neuve ? (peut-être devrai-je poser cette question sur ton fil)

Il ressort de toutes ces discussions, pwb, ibook (et même pc) que les soudures sur la carte mère sont sujettes à vieillissement plus ou moins accéléré, il me semble... un peu au p'tit bonheur la chance...
Mon pwb est de septembre 2005, acheté d'occase, ça va lui faire 6 ans, c'est tout d'même pas trop vieux pour mourir comme ça, en envoyant un bête email, même pas en pleine retouche sur une image hyper lourde ou bien en pleine lecture d'un film culte !!! ahlala... quelle misère !


----------



## Karamazow (9 Juillet 2011)

Salut Laxal,

Oui j'ai changé la carte-mère effectivement ! Ce n'est pas compliqué, il faut juste quelques heures de libre et faire le boulot dans le calme pour faire le remplacement.

Par contre, tu ne trouvera que des cartes mères d'occasion sur le net. Moi je l'ai trouvée sur eBay. D'ailleurs le vendeur n'est pas très honnête car un des 2 emplacements de mémoire est endommagé au niveau du maintien à l'horizontal de la barrette de mémoire. Cela n'empêche pas qu'elle soit reconnue et fonctionne, mais bon il n'avait pas mentionné ce défaut dans l'annonce.

Je m'étais aussi dit que 6 ans c'était trop vieux pour un powerbook. Et puis, à l'époque je pensais au logiciel en cours de projet HADOPI, qui devrait être installé sur toutes les machines. Je m'étais dit qu'il n'y aurait sûrement pas de développement pour les PowerPC, et donc que je pouvais peut être passer à travers les mailles de cette obligation ridicule...

Par contre, je te confirme que ce n'est pas l'envoi bête de l'email qui a fait flancher la soudure de la puce VRAM, mais c'est bien la fatigue oligocyclique des sollicitations lourdes qu'à dû subir ton powerbook par le passé. 

Je ne sais pas quel est l'état des soudures de la carte mère que j'ai acheté d'occasion, aussi je croise les doigts pour qu'elle tienne au moins encore 5 années.

De toute façon je ne m'en sers plus que pour les mails, le surf "léger" (j'ai viré Flash), iTunes et traitement de texte. 

Voilà, j'espère que mon retour d'expérience t'aidera à prendre une décision


----------



## laxal (10 Juillet 2011)

Karamazow a dit:


> c'est bien la fatigue oligocyclique des sollicitations lourdes qu'à dû subir ton powerbook par le passé.


oligocyclique, s'il vous plait !!! c'est beau, la poésie ! 
ah ben, j'aurai au moins appris un nouveau mot... faut voir le coté positif !

Merci beaucoup pour tes explications, Kara. Je ne pense pas tenter cette réparation, enfin, pas pour le moment... je n'ai plus besoin comme avant d'avoir un mac portable et vu le prix d'une carte-mère et d'un mac mini refurb par exemple...

En tout cas, il me semble, après avoir lu tout ce que j'ai lu sur ce sujet, que pour ménager un portable, mieux vaut ne pas le faire tourner tout l'temps comme un mac de bureau... CQFD ?


----------



## Karamazow (10 Juillet 2011)

laxal a dit:


> oligocyclique, s'il vous plait !!! c'est beau, la poésie !
> ah ben, j'aurai au moins appris un nouveau mot... faut voir le coté positif !



Ce sont des restes de mes cours de _matériau_ quand j'étais à l'école d'ingé. 



laxal a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour tes explications, Kara. Je ne pense pas tenter cette réparation, enfin, pas pour le moment... je n'ai plus besoin comme avant d'avoir un mac portable et vu le prix d'une carte-mère et d'un mac mini refurb par exemple...



Mais de rien, je ne suis pas expert en macs, loin s'en faut,  mais si mon retour d'expérience peut aider... j'en fait profiter 



laxal a dit:


> En tout cas, il me semble, après avoir lu tout ce que j'ai lu sur ce sujet, que pour ménager un portable, mieux vaut ne pas le faire tourner tout l'temps comme un mac de bureau... CQFD ?



Pour les portables actuels, depuis le passage aux coques "Unibody" je ne sais pas si cette précaution est valable. En tout cas, pour les dernières générations de PowerBook, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il faille éviter de solliciter les GPU / CPU. Pour ce faire, depuis que j'ai changé la logicboard de mon PowerBook j'ai les 2 principes/précautions suivantes:

1) J'ai installé l'utilitaire G4FanControl qui m'a permis de descendre les consignes de déclenchement des 2 ventilateurs à 50°C pour les 3 capteurs de température. Avec le Widget associé, j'ai un visuel rapide et direct sur les températures mesurées.

2) J'évite autant que possible de franchir les seuils de 50°C pour éviter de fatiguer les soudures des composants de la logicboard.

Voilà, tout cela conjugué, j'espère pouvoir emmener au moins 4 - 6 ans supplémentaires ce vénérable PowerBook, pour du mail, du surf basique (i.e. pas de youtube et autres Flash) et du texte. De toute façon, il se peut que à terme ce PowerBook ne me serve que pour une expérience de domotique et comme client pour les essais vis à vis d'un OSX Serveur, car dans quelques années je suppose qu'un iPad rejoindra la maison et prendra le relais pour les mails, surfs.


----------

